# VapeCon 2018 - Exhibitor Headline Specials



## Silver

We asked the exhibitors to submit to us an *AMAZING headline special they will be running at VapeCon 2018 *on 25 & 26 August at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria. 

We asked for just one special. Or one for Saturday and one for Sunday. These are just the "headline" specials. Most exhibitors will likely announce additional specials and competitions themselves in their own subforums and other channels. 

These are the *headlines *to get the spirit going! So keep your eyes on this thread and lets see what's lined up for us.... 

A BIG thank you to all the exhibitors that took part in this process. 

VapeCon 2018 is going to be *DOUBLE MEGA EPIC*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2018 Headline Specials - Quick Reference *

Here is a list of all the VapeCon 2018 Headline Specials without the extra commentary or the photos. Just the main bullets that were announced for each exhibitor. If there is only one bullet then it means the special applies to both days.

For convenience, exhibitors have been arranged in alphabetical order.

Bear in mind these are just the Headline Specials. Many exhibitors have announced more specials in their own subforums and their other social media channels.

Hope you find it useful 
___________________________________________________________________________

*A4S VAPES*

SATURDAY - *Buy any 3 juices* of the same size (between 11h00 & 15h00) and *receive 1 of the same size FREE*
SUNDAY - *Spend R300 or more* and* receive a FREE Cap, T-Shirt or 30ml Juice*
*
ACE OF VAPES*

*Buy any ACE OF VAPES 60ml E-liquid for only R200. Ace of Vapes has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists. *(Normal price approx. R250)
*
AFRIVAPE*

SATURDAY - from 11am onwards - *Voopoo Drag Carbon Fibre or Black Resin Edition* for *only R699 *each - 30 pcs available (normal price R900)
SUNDAY - from 11am onwards - *Samsung 25R batteries* for *only R65 each*. Limited to 4 per customer - 300 pcs available (normal price R140)
*
ATOMIC VAPE*

SATURDAY - *Asmodus Lustro Red or Teal with a C4 RDA and 2 Samsung 25R batteries* for *only R1,200 *(normal price R1,850)

SUNDAY - *Efest luc v4 charger and 4 Samsung 25R batteries *for *only R650* (normal price R1,250)
*
ATOMIX VAPES*

SATURDAY - from 11h00 onward - *Squid Industries Double Barrel Mod plus 2 x Samsung 25R Batteries for only R1,200 - limited to 50pcs so the first 50 customers* - (normal price approx. R1,800-R2,050)
SUNDAY- *International 100ml Juice starting at only R200*
*
AVACAREVAPE*

SATURDAY - *Exotica 120ml for only R99 *(normal price R120)

*CLOUD BREW VAPES*

SATURDAY -* 60ml juices are R120 each. *From 11am onwards, the *first 20 customers to buy two will get 50% off the third bottle.* (normal price is R150 per bottle)
SUNDAY - *60ml juices are R120 each. *From 11am onwards, the *first 20 customers to buy three will get a 4th bottle for FREE *(normal price is R150 per bottle)
*
CLOUD KINGS*

*All Cloud Nurdz 100ml E liquids for only R200 *(normal price R350)
*
COIL FACTOR*

SATURDAY - *Buy any 2 sets of CoilFactor Coils* for *only* *R200* and get a *FREE coil brush*(normal price for this combo would be R370)

SUNDAY - *Buy 3 sets of CoilFactor Coils and a pack of Cotton Bacon for only R320*(normal price for this combo would be R580)

*COSMIC DROPZ*

*4 x 60ml of juice *for *only R500 *and get a *5th bottle FREE* (normal price R200 per bottle) This is for the Cosmic Dropz and Lollipop Eliquid Creation range. It excludes Honey Melon.

*DALA E-JUICE CO*

*60ml Dala juice will be R120. Buy any Two juices for only R200 *(normal price R190 per bottle)
*
DINNER LADY*

*Great specials on Dinner Lady 60ml juice. Depending on how many bottles you buy, you can get up to 40% off!*

*DRIP SOCIETY*

SATURDAY - From 11am onwards, *the first 100 customers to purchase 2 e-liquids will receive a FREE 30ml bottle of Moku Oyatsu White Gummi*
SUNDAY - From 11am onwards, the *first 200 customers to purchase e-liquids will receive a FREE custom Chubby Gorilla Dual 18650 Battery Case*
*
E-CIG INN*

*Buy 2 get 1 FREE - on 60ml & 100ml *The Crafters Code or Diner Vapes juices

*FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID*

*All 60ml juice *for *only R200 *(normal price R240-R260)

*FROSTED SMOKE*

If you bring them your empty box (of any Juiceman, ZONK!, TBCo or Mr Good Vape juice) you will will be entered into a *draw *for the chance to win:
*R2,500 cash*
*Full Mr Good Vape Range*
*Full ZONK! Range*
*Full TBCo Range*
*Juiceman Range*

*
GATECRASHER VAPE HOUSE*

*65ml Fantasi juice *for *only R230 *(normal price R265)

*GBOM VAPES*

GBOM won't be selling - however they will be* giving away a FREE 10ml sample of their new juice (launching post Vapecon) *upon the purchase of their latest creation "Conspiracy Marilyn Macaroon" bought at any other exhibitor at VapeCon.

*H2VAPE*

From 11am onwards on both days *- The Avidvape Ghost Inhale 200W TC Box MOD at cost price for the first 10 customers!*

*HATS VAPECLUB*

*HATS VAPECLUB POCKET BUDDY 60ml 80VG/20PG for only R100 *from OTP Distributors (Pty) Ltd at the HATS VAPECLUB Stand (normal price R140)

*HAZEWORKS*

*Buy two get one FREE!*

*HOUSE OF VAPE*

SATURDAY - *Custard Shoppe Butterscotch 100ml 3mg for only R200 *(normal price R360)

SUNDAY - *Milkgat 100ml 3mg for only R200* (normal price R360)

*JCD VAPE*

SATURDAY - *3 x 60ml Juice for only R450 *(normal price R240 per 60ml)

SUNDAY - *3 x 60ml Juice for only R400 *(normal price R240 per 60ml)

*J&J'S EMPORIUM*

*Guilty Pleasures by Jones Juice Co. 60ml on special for only R200 *(normal price R250)

*JOOSE-E-LIQZ*

*Limited Edition Higtea collection trio (3 x 30ml) and a free mug. JEL has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists for only R300*
*
KUSH KONCEPTS*

SATURDAY - *Kush E-Liquid at HALF PRICE every hour for the first 5 customers!*

SUNDAY - *5 x 30ml Juice for only R350 *(normal price R150 per 30ml)

*LIMITLESS MOD CO SA*

SATURDAY - *Limitless Pulse MTL device for only R300 *(normal price R450-R550)

SUNDAY - *Arms Race V2 Mod for only R600* (normal price R1,100)

*LIQUA*

*ARAMAX Power 5000Mah mod device for only R400 *from Ritchys international at the LIQUA Stand (normal price R750)

*LUNGASM PREMIUM E-LIQUIDS*

SATURDAY - *OG juice line - 60ml for only R180* (normal price R220)

SUNDAY - *Buy the entire range (5x60ml) for only R600* (normal price R220 per 60ml)

*MAJESTIC VAPOR CO*

*60ml of juice for only R200 - and get a prize with every 2nd bottle purchased *(normal price R250 per 60ml)

*METAVAPE*

SATURDAY - *All 50ml Opus Electro range juices will be on special for only R99 per bottle *(normal price R150)
SUNDAY- *All* *30ml Opus Pop range Nic Salts juices will be on special for only R109 per bottle *(normal price is R175)

*MICHTIQUE - CHUBBY GORILLA SA*

*30ml LDPE Colour Bottles - Buy 5 Units/Bottles in a pack for only R20 *(normal price is R15-R20 per bottle)

*MR HARDWICK'S*

*1 FREE 60ml Limited Edition Strawberry & Apple JamSlamper purchase that includes a 60ml or 120ml product ** While stocks last

*MY VAPES*

*Any 3x60ml juices for only R600. My Vapes has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists. *(normal price R260 per 60ml)

*NASTY JUICE SOUTH AFRICA*

*Cushman Series (60ml) for only R260 *(normal price R300)
*
NOON CLOUDS*

*From 11h00 onward - Geekvape Athena Squonk kits for only R500 *(normal price R950)
*
PAULIES E-LIQUID*

*Paulies and Cloud Flavour Labs new release juices 60ml for only R180 *(normal price R200)

*PROHIBITION VAPES*

*30% discount at VapeCon 2018 - on the full range of Prohibition Vapes juices (5 brands, 20 flavours)*

*REBEL REVOLUTION VAPE*

*BUY 2 GET 1 FREE*

*SIR VAPE*

*Look out or search for our stunning Miss Sir Vape and grab an exclusive VapeCon "10% off" online voucher for our online store*

*STEAM MASTERS*

*Purchase a bottle / bottles of our new launch juices at VapeCon from selected vendors* and pop over to our stand for a *FREE GIFT *(while stocks last).

*SUPREME VAPE*

*Capella 10ml Concentrates for only R30 *(normal price R45)

*THE ELEMENTS*

*All 60ml juice for only R160 *(normal price R240 - i.e. a 33% saving)

*THE VAPE GURUS*

SATURDAY - *BOOSTER BUNDLE consisting of:*
*2 x SAMSUNG 25R Batteries*
*3 x 30ml The Vape Gurus E-Liquids*
*1 x The Vape Gurus T-Shirt*
*1 x The Vape Gurus Snap Back*
*for only R350 *(normal price R660 excluding the shirt and snap back)


SUNDAY - *DOUBLE BATTERY DEAL - 2 x SAMSUNG 25R Batteries for only R150 *(normal price R300)
*THE VAPE GUY*

*All 30ml* *BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid* and *Modern Classics for only R100 *(normal price R150)

*THE VAPE INDUSTRY*

SATURDAY - *Spend R1,000 or more* at our stand from 11h00 onwards and the *first 50 customerswill receive a FREE gift from TVI *which includes:
*TVI Branded Notebook*
*TVI Branded Pen*
*TVI Branded Cap*
*TVI Branded Keyring*
*TVI Branded Build Mat*
*All of the above in a TVI Branded drawstring bag*


SUNDAY - *ALL E-LIQUID in stock at 25% OFF*
*TWISP*

*Twisp Cue Starter Pack for only R300 *(normal price R400 - i.e. a 25% saving)
*
VAPEALICIOUS*

*3 x 55ml Fizzy (Malaysian International Juice) for only R650 *(normal price R720)

*VAPE CARTEL*

SATURDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R95 *(normal price R160)
SUNDAY- *Samsung 25R Batteries at only R75 *(normal price R140)

*VAPE CLUB*

SATURDAY - *Cotton Bacon Prime at only R60* (normal price R100)
SUNDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R80 *(normal price R160)

*VAPE HYPER*

SATURDAY - *SMOK BABY X4 coils - 5pcs for only R200 *(normal price R300)
SUNDAY - *60ml Unicorn Bottles 10pcs for only R40 *(normal price R80)

*VAPE KING*

SATURDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R70 - limit of 4 per customer *- (normal price R170)
SUNDAY- *VandyVape Pulse BF Mod at only R250 - limit of 2 per customer - *(normal price R620)

*VAPE MACHINE*

*Buy 2 x 100ml bottles of Candy King juice for only R500 *(normal price R300 per 100ml)

*VAPERITE SOUTH AFRICA*

*VGOD STIG disposable pod - pack of 3 - for only R200 *(normal price R300)

*VAPERS CORNER*

SATURDAY - *Twelve Monkeys 60ml 3mg Juice for only R200* (normal price R290)
SUNDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries for only R90 *(normal price R190)
*
VAPERS PUBLICATION*

*Vapecon attendees can get the magazine for the special price of R25.00 per copy*(normal retail price R28.00)

*WICK IT VAPES*

SATURDAY - *Buy any 2 x 100ml juices for R550 and get 1 FREE - valid for 1 hour only from 11h00 to 12h00 *(normal price on "Keep it 100" 100ml juice is R350)
SUNDAY- *Buy any 2 x 100ml juices for R550 and get 1 FREE - valid for 1 hour only from 10h00 to 11h00 *(normal price on "Keep it 100" 100ml juice is R350)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the first Exhibitor Headline special for VapeCon 2018

This one is from *A4S VAPES*




All their juices will be on special. More specifically, their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Buy any 3 juices* of the same size (between 11h00 & 15h00) and *receive 1 of the same size FREE*
SUNDAY - *Spend R300 or more* and* receive a FREE Cap, T-Shirt or 30ml Juice*

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one is from *AFRIVAPE*


Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - from 11am onwards - *Voopoo Drag Carbon Fibre or Black Resin Edition* for *only R699 *each - 30 pcs available (normal price R900)
SUNDAY - from 11am onwards - *Samsung 25R batteries* for *only R65 each*. Limited to 4 per customer - 300 pcs available (normal price R140) 

Thanks @Afrivape Wholesalers - that is super!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Specials!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Next headline special...

This one is from *COIL FACTOR*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Buy any 2 sets of CoilFactor Coils* for *only* *R200* and get a *FREE coil brush* (normal price for this combo would be R370)


SUNDAY - *Buy 3 sets of CoilFactor Coils and a pack of Cotton Bacon for only R320* (normal price for this combo would be R580)

If you need custom made coils, you will need to stop over at the Coil Factor stand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on to the next headline special...

This one is from *ATOMIC VAPE*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Asmodus Lustro Red or Teal with a C4 RDA and 2 Samsung 25R batteries* for *only R1,200 *(normal price R1,850)


SUNDAY - *Efest luc v4 charger and 4 Samsung 25R batteries *for *only R650* (normal price R1,250)

Wow, that is great !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *COSMIC DROPZ*





Their headline special is as follows:

*4 x 60ml of juice *for *only R500 *and get a *5th bottle FREE* (normal price R200 per bottle)

This is for the Cosmic Dropz and Lollipop Eliquid Creation range. It excludes Honey Melon. Customer may choose from any variation of flavour and Nic Strength or all the same.

Wow, talk about a great deal on juice! That's awesome @CosmicDropz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Let's move on...

This one is from *CLOUD BREW VAPES*





Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY -* 60ml juices are R120 each. *From 11am onwards, the *first 20 customers to buy two will get 50% off the third bottle.* (normal price is R150 per bottle)

SUNDAY - *60ml juices are R120 each. *From 11am onwards, the *first 20 customers to buy three will get a 4th bottle for FREE *(normal price is R150 per bottle)

Great one @CloudBrewVapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *DALA E-JUICE CO*



Their headline special is as follows:

*60ml Dala juice will be R120. Buy any Two juices for only R200 *(normal price R190 per bottle)
Super deal on the table from Dala to get a taste of their juices!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

This one is from *DRIP SOCIETY*



Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - From 11am onwards, *the first 100 customers to purchase 2 e-liquids will receive a FREE 30ml bottle of Moku Oyatsu White Gummi*

SUNDAY - From 11am onwards, the *first 200 customers to purchase e-liquids will receive a FREE custom Chubby Gorilla Dual 18650 Battery Case *

That is great @Cruzz_33 ! Thank you

Saturday:



Sunday:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Heino13

Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

@Silver you're like santa in August right now!!

Keep dishing out the good news!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Next up on the headline specials...

This one is from *E-CIG INN*





Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Buy 2 get 1 FREE - on 60ml & 100ml *The Crafters Code or Diner Vapes juices
Thanks @BigB - that is fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Fent

Specials are looking good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Stosta said:


> Specials!!!!!



SPECIALS

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius

@Vapejuncky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

I am PATIENTLY waiting for Hexohm and or SX Mini specials to be announced....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

They coming guys....
Just doing a lot of preparations and getting it all ready

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Right, let's get back to the headline specials...

This one is from *FIVE POINTS E-LIQUID*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*All 60ml juice *for *only R200 *(normal price R240-R260)
Fantastic deal, thank you @Ashley !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *FROSTED SMOKE*




If you bring them your empty box (of any Juiceman, ZONK!, TBCo or Mr Good Vape juice) you will will be entered into a *draw *for the chance to win:

*R2,500 cash*
*Full Mr Good Vape Range*
*Full ZONK! Range*
*Full TBCo Range*
*Juiceman Range*
Wow, what an amazing list of prizes. Thanks Patrick and the guys from Frosted Smoke!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BATMAN

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *FROSTED SMOKE*
> 
> View attachment 141839
> 
> 
> If you bring them your empty box (of any Juiceman, ZONK!, TBCo or Mr Good Vape juice) you will will be entered into a *draw *for the chance to win:
> 
> *R2,500 cash*
> *Full Mr Good Vape Range*
> *Full ZONK! Range*
> *Full TBCo Range*
> *Juiceman Range*
> Wow, what an amazing list of prizes. Thanks Patrick and the guys from Frosted Smoke!


HOLY SMOKES THIS IS A GOOD DEAL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Next up on the Headline Specials front...

This one is from *GATECRASHER VAPE HOUSE*





Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*65ml Fantasi juice *for *only R230 *(normal price R265)
Thank you to Caitlin and team GateCrasher !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Just a reminder

Remember that these are the *VapeCon 2018 Headline Specials.*

The exhibitors will more than likely announce several more of their own specials on their own channels in the run up to the event.

This is just to get the spirit going...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruhan Bester VK Potch

BATMAN said:


> I am PATIENTLY waiting for Hexohm and or SX Mini specials to be announced....


You and me both... Hopefully it will pop up somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *H2VAPE*





Their headline special for both days is as follows:

From 11am onwards on both days *- The Avidvape Ghost Inhale 200W TC Box MOD at cost price for the first 10 customers!
*
Believe me I have tried to wrangle the price of this mod out of Philip but it was not available at the time of submission. Let's just say it is going to be a fantastic price!

Thank you to Philip and the @h2vape team! 



*Picture from the manufacturer website

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *HAZEWORKS*



Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Buy two get one FREE! *
Simple yet effective. Thank you @MarkDBN ! We will certainly keep that in mind!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *HOUSE OF VAPE*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Custard Shoppe Butterscotch 100ml 3mg for only R200 *(normal price R360)

SUNDAY - *Milkgat 100ml 3mg for only R200* (normal price R360)
While stocks last

Thanks @HouseOfVape - this is a winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spazmanpanic

By the looks of things i might have to come on both days

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *COSMIC DROPZ*
> 
> View attachment 141338
> 
> 
> 
> Their headline special is as follows:
> 
> *4 x 60ml of juice *for *only R500 *and get a *5th bottle FREE* (normal price R200 per bottle)
> 
> This is for the Cosmic Dropz and Lollipop Eliquid Creation range. It excludes Honey Melon. Customer may choose from any variation of flavour and Nic Strength or all the same.
> 
> Wow, talk about a great deal on juice! That's awesome @CosmicDropz !



its a bummer that honey melon is excluded as its one of their best juices from their line , seems like they just moving dead stock rather than giving us what we want , honey melon is a winner juice for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *JCD VAPE*


Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *3 x 60ml Juice for only R450 *(normal price R240 per 60ml)

SUNDAY - *3 x 60ml Juice for only R400 *(normal price R240 per 60ml)
Thanks JJ - that sounds great - looking forward!



* Picture from exhibitor website

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Limited Edition Higtea collection trio (3 x 30ml) and a free mug. JEL has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists for only R300*
Wow, this is fantastic @Naeemhoosen. Thank you. I am very keen to check this out!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## JiveshB

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *HOUSE OF VAPE*
> 
> View attachment 141860
> 
> 
> Their headline specials are as follows:
> 
> SATURDAY - *Custard Shoppe Butterscotch 100ml 3mg for only R200 *(normal price R360)
> 
> SUNDAY - *Milkgat 100ml 3mg for only R200* (normal price R360)
> While stocks last
> 
> Thanks @HouseOfVape - this is a winner!
> 
> View attachment 141863
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 141864


STEAL!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
> 
> View attachment 141993
> 
> 
> Their headline special for both days is as follows:
> 
> *Limited Edition Higtea collection trio (3 x 30ml) and a free mug. JEL has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists for only R300*
> Wow, this is fantastic @Naeemhoosen. Thank you. I am very keen to check this out!
> 
> View attachment 141994


Ile be hunting this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up on the Headline Special front...

This one is from *KUSH KONCEPTS*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Kush E-Liquid at HALF PRICE every hour for the first 5 customers!*

SUNDAY - *5 x 30ml Juice for only R350 *(normal price R150 per 30ml)
Wow, that's awesome @Ben Kush ! Thank you. Great deal right there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CosmicDropz

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> its a bummer that honey melon is excluded as its one of their best juices from their line , seems like they just moving dead stock rather than giving us what we want , honey melon is a winner juice for sure


Hi Honey Melon is excluded from our headline special as this is a limited edition juice however will also be available on special for the weekend. Thank you for the complement and we are sorry we are unable to do it on the same special


Ps. Cosmic Dropz does not come in 60ml, so you saying that we are trying to push dead stock is totally uncalled for. All our juice we are bringing to Vapecon has just completed steeping and is in the process of being bottled.... 

Sent from my ANE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee

Loving all the juice specials but not a lot of COMBO or HARDWARE specials..Last year JJ Emporium had everyone scrambling for the Drag Bundle...Hope they do the same this year with a different combo...still early days, im sure this thread will get more exciting by next week..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *LIMITLESS MOD CO SA*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Limitless Pulse MTL device for only R300 *(normal price R450-R550)

SUNDAY - *Arms Race V2 Mod for only R600* (normal price R1,100)
Wow, that's fantastic - thanks to Pieter and the Limitless Mod Co SA team!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *LUNGASM PREMIUM E-LIQUIDS*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *OG juice line - 60ml for only R180* (normal price R220)

SUNDAY - *Buy the entire range (5x60ml) for only R600* (normal price R220 per 60ml)
Thanks @eviltoy - that is super! Thanks! Great way to stock up on the Lungasm juices!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *MAJESTIC VAPOR CO*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*60ml of juice for only R200 - and get a prize with every 2nd bottle purchased *(normal price R250 per 60ml)
Now that's a great deal. Thank you @Sash - I need to stock up on Majestic Creme !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *MICHTIQUE - CHUBBY GORILLA SA*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*30ml LDPE Colour Bottles - Buy 5 Units/Bottles in a pack for only R20 *(normal price is R15-R20 per bottle)
These are bottles, not e-juice. 

Thanks to Michelle and the Michtique - Chubby Gorilla SA team! We can buy great bottles at a great price for all our mixing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *MY VAPES*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Any 3x60ml juices for only R600. My Vapes has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists. *(normal price R260 per 60ml) 
Thanks to Mohammed and the My Vapes team, this is great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *LIQUA*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*ARAMAX Power 5000Mah mod device for only R400 *from Ritchys international at the LIQUA Stand (normal price R750)
Thanks to Joao and the team from Ritchys international and Liqua!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *HATS VAPECLUB*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*HATS VAPECLUB POCKET BUDDY 60ml 80VG/20PG for only R100 *from OTP Distributors (Pty) Ltd at the HATS VAPECLUB Stand (normal price R140)
Thanks again to Joao and the team from HATS VAPECLUB and OTP Distributors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *PROHIBITION VAPES*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*30% discount at VapeCon 2018 - on the full range of Prohibition Vapes juices (5 brands, 20 flavours)*
Wow, thanks to Liam, Jarryd and the Prohibition Vapes team! Great offer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *REBEL REVOLUTION VAPE*





Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*BUY 2 GET 1 FREE *
Simple yet amazing! Thank you to @BaD Mountain and the Rebel Revolution Vape team ! Great opportunity to stock up on the Rebel Revolution Vape juices!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *SUPREME VAPE*





Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Capella 10ml Concentrates for only R30 *(normal price R45)
And they will bring many more great DIY savings to VapeCon 2018.

Thanks @Robin Cilliers - looking forward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *THE ELEMENTS*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*All 60ml juice for only R160 *(normal price R240 - i.e. a 33% saving)
Thanks to Saliegh and team from The Elements. Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Moving on with the Headline Specials...

This one is from *THE VAPE GURUS*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *BOOSTER BUNDLE consisting of:*
*2 x SAMSUNG 25R Batteries*
*3 x 30ml The Vape Gurus E-Liquids*
*1 x The Vape Gurus T-Shirt*
*1 x The Vape Gurus Snap Back*
*for only R350 *(normal price R660 excluding the shirt and snap back)


SUNDAY - *DOUBLE BATTERY DEAL - 2 x SAMSUNG 25R Batteries for only R150 *(normal price R300)
Wow, that's a great deal indeed! Thank you to @Ruan@TVG and your team!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Just want to thank the exhibitors that have taken part in submitting their Headline Specials for VapeCon 2018!

We are all in for a massive treat next week.

More specials coming....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Right, let's move on with the Headline Specials...

This one is from *THE VAPE INDUSTRY*


Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Spend R1,000 or more* at our stand from 11h00 onwards and the *first 50 customers* *will receive a FREE gift from TVI *which includes:
*TVI Branded Notebook*
*TVI Branded Pen*
*TVI Branded Cap*
*TVI Branded Keyring*
*TVI Branded Build Mat*
*All of the above in a TVI Branded drawstring bag*


SUNDAY - *ALL E-LIQUID in stock at 25% OFF*
Wow, thank you for that @Naeem_M ! Brilliant. It's going to be epic and am looking forward to coming to your stand!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MarshallGTi

Following this thread with quiet anticipation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *TROY CLOUDS*




It's not a special as such but their headline special takes the form of a lucky draw.

*Customers who buy at least 2 of our juices* gets a lucky draw number. At the end of the day, we will draw the lucky numbers. 

The *first three lucky numbers will receive mods from Troy with Troy juice and merchandise* such as caps and t-shirts 
The *4th and 5th lucky numbers will receive merchandise.*
* SAT draw at 4pm, Sunday draw at 2pm.

Thank you Faris and the team from Troy Clouds. That is great and lets see who the lucky winners will be!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *TWISP*


Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Twisp Cue Starter Pack for only R300 *(normal price R400 - i.e. a 25% saving)
(Cue Starter Pack contains a Cue Battery, 3 Cue Flavour Pods and a USB Charging Cable)

Wow, that is amazing. Thank you to Juan and the whole @Twisp team. This is fantastic for those wanting to quit the stinkies or experienced vapers needing a stealth option!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPEALICIOUS*



Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*3 x 55ml Fizzy (Malaysian International Juice) for only R650 *(normal price R720)
Thanks @Darrylth and your team. Much appreciated. Looking forward!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova

Waiting and watching, thanks for all the specials so far..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPE HYPER*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *SMOK BABY X4 coils - 5pcs for only R200 *(normal price R300)
SUNDAY - *60ml Unicorn Bottles 10pcs for only R40 *(normal price R80)
Wow, those are great deals - thanks to Zubair and the @Vape Hyper team!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPERS PUBLICATION*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Vapecon attendees can get the magazine for the special price of R25.00 per copy *(normal retail price R28.00)
Thanks to Nicola and the Vapers Publication team. Looking forward to seeing you there and seeing the magazine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *WICK IT VAPES*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Buy any 2 x 100ml juices for R550 and get 1 FREE - valid for 1 hour only from 11h00 to 12h00 *(normal price on "Keep it 100" 100ml juice is R350)
SUNDAY- *Buy any 2 x 100ml juices for R550 and get 1 FREE - valid for 1 hour only from 10h00 to 11h00 *(normal price on "Keep it 100" 100ml juice is R350)

Thanks for that Nabeel! Sounds great and a good deal indeed! Looking forward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *LIMITLESS MOD CO SA*
> 
> View attachment 142009
> 
> 
> Their headline specials are as follows:
> 
> SATURDAY - *Limitless Pulse MTL device for only R300 *(normal price R450-R550)
> 
> SUNDAY - *Arms Race V2 Mod for only R600* (normal price R1,100)
> Wow, that's fantastic - thanks to Pieter and the Limitless Mod Co SA team!



Hmmm.... no 220w classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Please remember these are just the *VapeCon 2018 Headline Specials. *

By no means all the specials that the exhibitors will be having on the day. Most of the exhibitors will be having additional specials, which they will likely announce on their own channels. (their subforums here on ECIGSSA for example, or on their websites or other social media)

These are just the VapeCon 2018 Headline Specials to get the spirits going! They are a taste of what's to come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *GBOM VAPES*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

GBOM won't be selling - however they will be* giving away a FREE 10ml sample of their new juice (launching post Vapecon) *upon the purchase of their latest creation "Conspiracy Marilyn Macaroon" bought at any other exhibitor at VapeCon.
Just bring your purchase to the GBOM stand to get your free sample juice.

That is great Grant, @Hoosain and team GBOM! Keen to find out what this new upcoming juice is!
Will have to get to your stand to find out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *STEAM MASTERS*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Purchase a bottle / bottles of our new launch juices at VapeCon from selected vendors* and pop over to our stand for a *FREE GIFT *(while stocks last). 
Juices launching on the day: *Melk Java, Melk Bacco, Apple Jax by Cereal Killer, Question Mark & Oh Chelsea*. List of vendors stocking these at VapeCon will be available from our stand on both days

Great to hear, thank you @SteamMaster - now we just wondering what the free gift is! Will have to get a new juice and come to your stand to find out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPE MACHINE*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Buy 2 x 100ml bottles of Candy King juice for only R500 *(normal price R300 per 100ml)
Great, thanks to Francois and the Vape Machine and Candy King team! Looking forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *DINNER LADY*


Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Great specials on Dinner Lady 60ml juice. Depending on how many bottles you buy, you can get up to 40% off!*
This is fantastic, thanks to the Dinner Lady team! Great opportunity to get their juices at their VapeCon 2018 stand!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *NASTY JUICE SOUTH AFRICA*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Cushman Series (60ml) for only R260 *(normal price R300)
They have several specials on other juices in their ranges but this is the headline special.

Thanks to Caitlin and the Nasty Juice SA team. Great! Looking forward.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *J&J'S EMPORIUM*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Guilty Pleasures by Jones Juice Co. 60ml on special for only R200 *(normal price R250)
Thanks to @wazarmoto and the J&J's Emporium team! This is great!


Enjoy the Guilty Pleasures in life. Go ahead… You deserve it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *ACE OF VAPES*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Buy any ACE OF VAPES 60ml E-liquid for only R200. Ace of Vapes has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists. *(Normal price approx. R250)
Thank you @Mida Khan and your team! Great to see. Looking forward to this. I know you have several great juices in the lineup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *METAVAPE*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *All 50ml Opus Electro range juices will be on special for only R99 per bottle *(normal price R150)
SUNDAY- *All* *30ml Opus Pop range Nic Salts juices will be on special for only R109 per bottle *(normal price is R175)
Fantastic, thank you to @Vape_N8th and the MetaVape team! Great way to pick up juices at a very good price!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *NOON CLOUDS*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*From 11h00 onward - Geekvape Athena Squonk kits for only R500 *(normal price R950)
*Limited quantities - 40 units (10 of each colour)

Wow, @Morne - that is great! Thank you. I know you are running other specials too, but this one is super. Looking forward!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *AVACAREVAPE*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Exotica 120ml for only R99 *(normal price R120)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
> 
> View attachment 141993
> 
> 
> Their headline special for both days is as follows:
> 
> *Limited Edition Higtea collection trio (3 x 30ml) and a free mug. JEL has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists for only R300*
> Wow, this is fantastic @Naeemhoosen. Thank you. I am very keen to check this out!
> 
> View attachment 141994



Yeeeeeeeeeees! This is going to be my first purchase for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Right, lets get cracking again on the Headline Specials for VapeCon...

This one is from *ATOMIX VAPES*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - from 11h00 onward - *Squid Industries Double Barrel Mod plus 2 x Samsung 25R Batteries for only R1,200 - limited to 50pcs so the first 50 customers* - (normal price approx. R1,800-R2,050) 
SUNDAY- *International 100ml Juice starting at only R200*
Atomix Vapes has a ton of products they will be selling at super special prices but these are the cream of the crop for the VapeCon 2018 Headline Specials. 

Wow, this is amazing @Frostbite - thanks! Fantastic deal on that Double Barrel Mod! I am sure this is going to be a very popular one to go for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *CLOUD KINGS*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*All Cloud Nurdz 100ml E liquids for only R200 *(normal price R350)
They will have many other specials on the day - this is just their headline special!

Thanks to Mohammed and the Cloud Kings team! That's great. Looking forward...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *SIR VAPE*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Look out or search for our stunning Miss Sir Vape and grab an exclusive VapeCon "10% off" online voucher for our online store*
Sir Vape will not be retailing at VapeCon this year - but they will be promoting the brand and their online store with this online voucher offer.

Wow, that's great @Sir Vape and @BigGuy ! Now we are just wondering where we going to find this stunning Miss Sir Vape! We will be on the lookout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *SIR VAPE*
> 
> View attachment 142287
> 
> 
> Their headline special for both days is as follows:
> 
> *Look out or search for our stunning Miss Sir Vape and grab an exclusive VapeCon "15% off" online voucher for our online store*
> Sir Vape will not be retailing at VapeCon this year - but they will be promoting the brand and their online store with this online voucher offer.
> 
> Wow, that's great @Sir Vape and @BigGuy ! Now we are just wondering where we going to find this stunning Miss Sir Vape! We will be on the lookout.



Big Guy in drag! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPE CLUB*



Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Cotton Bacon Prime at only R60* (normal price R100)
SUNDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R80 *(normal price R160)
Wow, that's super! Thank you to @VapeGrrl , @JakesSA and the Vape Club team! Great way to stock up on wick and batteries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *PAULIES E-LIQUID*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*Paulies and Cloud Flavour Labs new release juices 60ml for **only R180 *(normal price R200)
There are five great new juices that will be released. Get them at their stand!

This is fantastic. Thanks to @Paulie and the Cloud Flavour Labs team!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPE CARTEL*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R95 *(normal price R160)
SUNDAY- *Samsung 25R Batteries at only R75 *(normal price R140)
Thank you to @KieranD and the Vape Cartel team! That is fantastic! Batteries for days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPERITE SOUTH AFRICA*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*VGOD STIG disposable pod - pack of 3 - for only R200 *(normal price R300)
Great to see! Thank you to Barry and the @Vaperite South Africa team! Great to stop the stinkies and have as a stealth vape! Have wanted to try this for some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPE KING*




Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R70 - limit of 4 per customer *- (normal price R170)
SUNDAY- *VandyVape Pulse BF Mod at only R250 - limit of 2 per customer - *(normal price R620)
Thank you to @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and the Vape King team! These are super deals indeed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gimli

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *VAPE KING*
> 
> View attachment 142311
> 
> 
> Their headline specials are as follows:
> 
> SATURDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries at only R70 - limit of 4 per customer *- (normal price R170)
> SUNDAY- *VandyVape Pulse BF Mod at only R250 - limit of 2 per customer - *(normal price R620)
> Thank you to @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and the Vape King team! These are super deals indeed!
> 
> View attachment 142312



Been waiting for the pulse to be on special and I'm going on Saturday to vapecon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Gimli said:


> Been waiting for the pulse to be on special and I'm going on Saturday to vapecon



Same here

*EDIT* - Now I'm going on Sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

R250 for the Pulse mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *VAPERS CORNER*





Their headline specials are as follows:

SATURDAY - *Twelve Monkeys 60ml 3mg Juice for only R200* (normal price R290)
SUNDAY - *Samsung 30Q Batteries for only R90 *(normal price R190)
Thanks very much to Craig, Riaan, @Divan Smit and the @Vapers Corner team! This is super!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Finally some battery specials on Sunday ..... and the Pulse hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *THE VAPE GUY*




Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*All 30ml* *BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid* and *Modern Classics for only R100 *(normal price R150)
Super, thank you to @BumbleBee and The Vape Guy team ! Looking forward to this. Great opportunity to stock up on juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one is from *MR HARDWICK'S*





Their headline special for both days is as follows:

*1 FREE 60ml Limited Edition Strawberry & Apple JamSlam per purchase that includes a 60ml or 120ml product *
* While stocks last

Wow, that is fantastic. Thank you @method1 and the team from Mr Hardwick's. This is going to be great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bottie

These specials look awsome. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Mohammed sayed 

You asked a question about specials at VapeCon 2018.
Here is the *Exhibitor Headline Special *thread
Look at the first post in this thread, which explains it.

There are lots of great headline specials here - and more being announced by the exhibitors in their own subforums and social media channels

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mohammed sayed

Silver said:


> Hi @Mohammed sayed
> 
> You asked a question about specials at VapeCon 2018.
> Here is the *Exhibitor Headline Special *thread
> Look at the first post in this thread, which explains it.
> 
> There are lots of great headline specials here - and more being announced by the exhibitors in their own subforums and social media channels



Thank man .didnt see it.probably the excitement vape con is four day more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

Dont mean to be a buzzkill, but these specials seem a bit underwhelming....especially relative to the previous Vapecons

Dont get me wrong, i WILL be there and do support Vapecon but I really hope our vendors dish out a bit more  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Vape-O-Naut

Muchis said:


> Dont mean to be a buzzkill, but these specials seem a bit underwhelming....especially relative to the previous Vapecons
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i WILL be there and do support Vapecon but I really hope our vendors dish out a bit more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Im sure admins were saving the jucier specials for this week as it is the final build up to the main evemt, but also not everyone is going to be providing ll their specials, takes away from the excitement and festivity in my opinion. However I do understand where you coming from, with 90+ vendors one needs to plan ahead hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Muchis said:


> Dont mean to be a buzzkill, but these specials seem a bit underwhelming....especially relative to the previous Vapecons
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i WILL be there and do support Vapecon but I really hope our vendors dish out a bit more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi @Muchis ,most of the exhibitors usually only publish their major specials on the day before Vapecon to ensure that nobody copies them. 

This is just a teaser to say, hey take note, we will be there and we will be running a special. It’s usually also the juice makers that publish specials earlier as they know nobody will de undercutting their price. It’s going to be happy and cloudy for 2 days this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Muchis said:


> Dont mean to be a buzzkill, but these specials seem a bit underwhelming....especially relative to the previous Vapecons
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i WILL be there and do support Vapecon but I really hope our vendors dish out a bit more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



@Muchis 

As @Room Fogger said, these are the "Headline Specials". We asked for just 1 special on Saturday and 1 on Sunday. Or 1 special for both days. Not multiple specials because its quite difficult to administrate all of that. 

This is just to get the "spirit" going. Exhibitors will likely announce more specials on their own platforms - as they have been doing already.

This year, we have tried to also highlight more about innovation and what's new instead of focusing just focusing on specials. After all, we want to position VapeCon as a prestigious event for showcasing the latest and greatest in vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

Glad to hear! In my mind (which tends to be very twisted most of the time)I interpreted "headline" to be the best special on offer. 

For a bit, I thought I would have some spare cash this month  

Specials or not, Vapecon is great to meetand chill with fellow vapers and vendors. I like the focus on innovations this year!



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Muchis said:


> Glad to hear! In my mind (which tends to be very twisted most of the time)I interpreted "headline" to be the best special on offer.
> 
> For a bit, I thought I would have some spare cash this month
> 
> Specials or not, Vapecon is great to meetand chill with fellow vapers and vendors. I like the focus on innovations this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Point taken @Muchis 
Maybe the choice of the word "Headline" could have been better.

Maybe something like "Teaser" would have been more appropriate.
"Teaser specials"
 ok, maybe not that. 
But you get the point 

Back on topic.
Agreed, VapeCon is much more than the specials. 
It really is all about the people and the vaping community. An epic opportunity for all of us to get together over a weekend. With the core pillar being us, the enthusiastic ECIGSSA members.

This year there are amazing new innovations to see from both the local and international exhibitors. 
And lots of great food! 
It really is going to be very special. 
And double mega epic because it's over 2 days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

Few more days, cant wait.

I support the use of the word teaser 

Thanksto all those involved in bringing this wonderful event to us!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Most important question....where's the after party ....


----------



## Ruben

Really want to buy the Pulse BF but 8m not there 9n sunday


----------



## GerritVisagie

Daniel said:


> Most important question....where's the after party ....



I saw something about an after party in Sandton at a vape shop. 
Can't remember the name right now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PaulaMoz

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one is from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
> 
> View attachment 141993
> 
> 
> Their headline special for both days is as follows:
> 
> *Limited Edition Higtea collection trio (3 x 30ml) and a free mug. JEL has arranged for this to be on sale at J&J's Emporium and other fine stockists for only R300*
> Wow, this is fantastic @Naeemhoosen. Thank you. I am very keen to check this out!
> 
> View attachment 141994
> [/QUOTE



Are these the less sweet tasting liquids?


----------



## KieranD

Muchis said:


> Dont mean to be a buzzkill, but these specials seem a bit underwhelming....especially relative to the previous Vapecons
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i WILL be there and do support Vapecon but I really hope our vendors dish out a bit more
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



As @Silver said, these are just the ones we have announced...

But also on the flip side, and not to be funny, but have you seen the cost of things lately?
South Africa is now BY FAR the cheapest country in the world to vape - and I mean by a LONG way!!!

Some of the factors you are not taking in to account:

Running Costs have increased dramatically (Rent, Staff Costs, Fuel Costs, etc all need to be accounted for)
Exchange Rate (Rand vs Dollar) has gone through the roof in the last 4 weeks (13.00 mark to over 15.00)

There are some awesome specials being planned by all the vendors but in saying that we as vendors also all feel the same about VapeCon and the perception of the general public that "everything must be for free" vibe. Its as if whatever we bring to the table is not good enough until its free

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 11


----------



## JurgensSt

Vapeking posted more Vapecon specials on Facebook

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Vapeking posted more Vapecon specials on Facebook
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



And in their subforum on ECIGSSA @JurgensSt 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-vapecon-2018.t51388/

So too have many others -


----------



## Silver

KieranD said:


> As @Silver said, these are just the ones we have announced...
> 
> But also on the flip side, and not to be funny, but have you seen the cost of things lately?
> South Africa is now BY FAR the cheapest country in the world to vape - and I mean by a LONG way!!!
> 
> Some of the factors you are not taking in to account:
> 
> Running Costs have increased dramatically (Rent, Staff Costs, Fuel Costs, etc all need to be accounted for)
> Exchange Rate (Rand vs Dollar) has gone through the roof in the last 4 weeks (13.00 mark to over 15.00)
> 
> There are some awesome specials being planned by all the vendors but in saying that we as vendors also all feel the same about VapeCon and the perception of the general public that "everything must be for free" vibe. Its as if whatever we bring to the table is not good enough until its free




Thanks @KieranD 

We are just so happy to have the most amazing vaping vendors in South Africa - and many of the finest on show at VapeCon. 

VapeCon is also gaining momentum and although we all like great deals on hardware and juice - we as organisers want to shine the lights on what's new and innovative. This year there is lots to see on the innovation front. There are new products, many new juice launches and a number of international guests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KieranD

Silver said:


> Thanks @KieranD
> 
> We are just so happy to have the most amazing vaping vendors in South Africa - and many of the finest on show at VapeCon.
> 
> VapeCon is also gaining momentum and although we all like great deals on hardware and juice - we as organisers want to shine the lights on what's new and innovative. This year there is lots to see on the innovation front. There are new products, many new juice launches and a number of international guests.



Agreed 100%
VapeCon should be the showcase for everything vaping in South Africa and not just about the most silly price on everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Silver said:


> And in their subforum on ECIGSSA @JurgensSt
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-vapecon-2018.t51388/
> 
> So too have many others -



Go offline for couple of days and I miss everything

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

KieranD said:


> Agreed 100%
> VapeCon should be the showcase for everything vaping in South Africa and not just about the most silly price on everything



Shush @KieranD , We want everything for free... 

Honestly, I cant wait to meet up with old friends... and then watch them laugh as I spend my hard earned moolah on all of their innovative gear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

GerritVisagie said:


> I saw something about an after party in Sandton at a vape shop.
> Can't remember the name right now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s at the Cloud Lounge in Fourways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Room Fogger said:


> It’s at the Cloud Lounge in Fourways.



That's the one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

KieranD said:


> As @Silver said, these are just the ones we have announced...
> 
> But also on the flip side, and not to be funny, but have you seen the cost of things lately?
> South Africa is now BY FAR the cheapest country in the world to vape - and I mean by a LONG way!!!
> 
> Some of the factors you are not taking in to account:
> 
> Running Costs have increased dramatically (Rent, Staff Costs, Fuel Costs, etc all need to be accounted for)
> Exchange Rate (Rand vs Dollar) has gone through the roof in the last 4 weeks (13.00 mark to over 15.00)
> 
> There are some awesome specials being planned by all the vendors but in saying that we as vendors also all feel the same about VapeCon and the perception of the general public that "everything must be for free" vibe. Its as if whatever we bring to the table is not good enough until its free


I get this, i have travelled and was shocked at the price of stuff internationally. In addition, our stores carry a wider variety then most international stores. 

That said, i understood headline specials to be something different, this lead to my comment. Also, we have been spoilt by our vendors with specials, some guys have amazing steals on a daly basis 

looking forward to the rest of the specials and looking even more forward to meeting some of our forumites this weekend!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Daniel said:


> Most important question....where's the after party ....


Theres also an after party at a shop in Menlyn Retail Park. OG Vape. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi all

We've posted a *quick reference *to all the headline specials in post #2 of this thread. (on the first page)

Check it out here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-exhibitor-headline-specials.t52525/#post-705053

Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

I assume that most of the great specials will be sold out on saturday leaving little for the people going on sunday? 

I hope to get some Samsung 25Rs and hopefully a single coil RTA and an RDA on sunday


----------



## baksteen8168

StompieZA said:


> I assume that most of the great specials will be sold out on saturday leaving little for the people going on sunday?
> 
> I hope to get some Samsung 25Rs and hopefully a single coil RTA and an RDA on sunday


Maybe... Or we should just have faith that the vendors will split the stock for both days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

baksteen8168 said:


> Maybe... Or we should just have faith that the vendors will *split the stock for both days*



That would be awesome as well! 

As long as i can get some spare batteries for cheap ill be happy hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spazmanpanic

StompieZA said:


> I assume that most of the great specials will be sold out on saturday leaving little for the people going on sunday?
> 
> I hope to get some Samsung 25Rs and hopefully a single coil RTA and an RDA on sunday


seems like you need more friends, i'm also going on Sunday, but i have a friend going on Saturday, so i'm sorted for both days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Not going to be very happy if i get there on Sunday and most of the stock has been sold out

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StompieZA

me and all my friends are going on sunday cause we got a big party on saterday...so hopefully we all not babie on sunday as well hahahaha


----------



## BATMAN

Im sure the vendors have prepared accordingly for both days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

As long as the beers aren't sold out. Can still make it a big vape meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gersh

baksteen8168 said:


> Maybe... Or we should just have faith that the vendors will split the stock for both days



Well ... let’s just say not all vendors catered for the Sunday crowd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Gersh said:


> Well ... let’s just say not all vendors catered for the Sunday crowd


It was a trial run boet I'm sure they'll streamline it next year.....be there on Saturday then....


----------



## Gersh

Daniel said:


> It was a trial run boet I'm sure they'll streamline it next year.....be there on Saturday then....



Ah Great advice.. will be there on Saturday’s..Thanks boet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

GerritVisagie said:


> I saw something about an after party in Sandton at a vape shop.
> Can't remember the name right now...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was nice meeting you in person @GerritVisagie , and having a great chat as well. Hope the footgear held up during the day.


----------



## GerritVisagie

Oh they did brother, like I said... I'll only be cold for a short time... 
And yes, was awesome meeting you & @Christos I had an absolute blast. 
Thanx for making the long wait so much shorter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

